
Potrzebie - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potrzebie
======
Isamu
>In issue 33, Mad published a partial table of the "Potrzebie System of
Weights and Measures", developed by 19-year-old Donald E. Knuth, later a famed
computer scientist. According to Knuth, the basis of this new revolutionary
system is the potrzebie, which equals the thickness of Mad issue 26

also the Google calculator example:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=3+potrzebie+%2F+2+ngogn](https://www.google.com/search?q=3+potrzebie+%2F+2+ngogn)

------
MichalSternik
For curious, about the actual usage of `potrzebie` in polish:

potrzeba is a neutral form of a noun, meaning `a need.

`potrzebie` is a inflected form, dativus i guess.

example of usage: `trzeba pomagać ludziom w potrzebie' ~> `one needs to help
people in need`

~~~
eafkuor
Wouldn't your usage be miejscownik/locative?

~~~
uryga
it is.

[w kim?/w czym? w potrzebie] is locutive.

[komu?/czemu? tej potrzebie] would be dative.

------
mpolichette
I like this one more than our modern equivalent: `covfefe`

------
ithkuil
I swear, yesterday I googled about unusual measurement units, didn't pay much
attention to this (I enjoyed much more the sheppey or the furlong-firkin-
fortnigh systrm) but due to the [https://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-
meinhof-phenomeno...](https://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-
phenomenon/) here it is again catching my attention...

------
RobLach
I am very thankful for a resource like Wikipedia which is a natural home for
noting these quirks of culture.

------
commanderpepper
Here's a partial table of the system
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rec.humor/Emh_2wOsDt...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rec.humor/Emh_2wOsDtA)

------
bitlax
-... -.-- .--. .-. --- .... .. .- ...

------
8bitsrule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Btfsplk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Btfsplk)
(No comment on Knuth intended!)

~~~
Insanity
I must be missing something. How would this relate to Knuth?

~~~
gpvos
I guess it's more about the unpronounceable (in English) consonant cluster,
somewhat like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prlwytzkofsky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prlwytzkofsky)

